# Six Degrees of Separation



## opaltiger (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm sure you all know of this concept (if not), so let's put it to the not-very-reliable-or-scientific test. What cool people can you get to in six degrees or less?

I have all manner in two. A brief list:

Vladimir Putin
Queen Elizabeth II (and, by virtue of this and to my vast amusement, Stalin in four)
The Dalai Lama
Neil Gaiman
Arthur C. Clarke

In three:

Bertrand Russell
Stanley Kubrick
Ian McKellan
Barack Obama

So, you guys?


----------



## Zhorken (Dec 28, 2008)

I am not sure what constitutes "know" or whom I could get to, though apparently

In three:
Vladimir Putin
Queen Elizabeth II (and, by virtue of this and to vast amusement, Stalin in five)
The Dalai Lama
Neil Gaiman
Arthur C. Clarke

In four:
Bertrand Russell
Stanley Kubrick
Ian McKellan
Barack Obama


----------



## opaltiger (Dec 28, 2008)

For the purposes of keeping it interesting, let's define "know" as someone you have met (shaken hands with/exchanged words with/etc.) in person.


----------



## Zhorken (Dec 28, 2008)

oh
scratch all those, then


----------



## #1 bro (Dec 28, 2008)

Me
A family friend
Arnold Schwartzeneggar's secretary
Arnold Schwartzeneggar
Barack Obama (presumably, and if not now, then in the near future) 

Also, check this somewhat related item out.

EDIT: Actually, I've shaken hands with Arnold Schwartzeneggar, so um I guess you can scratch the first two degrees.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Dec 28, 2008)

Me
My mom
Mom's friend from work in California(Rick)
Rick's daughter
Allison Stoner


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Dec 28, 2008)

Me
A friend Sarah
Anette Olzon (Nightwish, Sarah's shaken her hand)
Peter Tägtgren (Pain, Anette did a collab with him on Cynic Paradise)
Mikkey Dee (Motorhead, Pete's session drummer in 2007)
Lars Ulrich (Metallica, performed on Lemmy's 50th birthday)
Dave Mustaine (Megadeth, Lars kicked him out of Metallica and replaced by Kirk Hammett)

Yea-yuh.

From me to Slash.

Me
Ms. Stephenson (Welsh teacher)
Phil Campbell's dad (family friend)
Phil Campbell
Lemmy Kilmister (bandmate)
Slash (did a photo shoot with Lemmy)

I can do this all day.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Dec 28, 2008)

How does this work?


----------



## turbler (Dec 28, 2008)

nobody important,(celebrity-wise)... :sad: you people are soooo lucky...
EDIT:wait... wait, I know Satoshi Tajiri, in one Degree! yay!~!


----------



## Retsu (Dec 28, 2008)

Me
My mom
Ryan Seacrest
Miley Cyrus

I'm pretty sure you guys can all go suck it now.


----------



## see ya (Dec 28, 2008)

O RLY? 

Me
Jordan McCoy (Were in a writing club together in school)
Sean Combs (P. Diddy)
Miley Cyrus


----------



## Zuu (Dec 28, 2008)

Too bad Miley Cyrus/Hannah Montana sucks. :|


----------



## see ya (Dec 28, 2008)

Dezzuu said:


> Too bad Miley Cyrus/Hannah Montana sucks. :|


True, but it's the recognition factor that counts. 

I know some pretty funny things about her thanks to Jordan McCoy...Like how she only got the role because Billy Ray threatened to cancel a project if she was rejected. To be fair, I'm glad Jordan didn't get the role, because it probably would have ruined her.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Dec 28, 2008)

Well, I've met with several times and gotten to know Dr. Freeman Hrabowski, President of my alma mater, UMBC. He knows many famous people, including apparently Spike Lee and Barack Obama, and who knows who else.

I've also listened to Fmr. Secretary of State Madeline Albright, and got a chance to shake her hand, when she spoke one time at UMBC.

I have no clue how many famous people would then be within 2 degrees of separation of me, but that number has to be huge. ;)


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 28, 2008)

opaltiger said:


> I'm sure you all know of this concept (if not), so let's put it to the not-very-reliable-or-scientific test. What cool people can you get to in six degrees or less?
> 
> I have all manner in two. A brief list:
> 
> ...


Correct me if I'm being a moron, but if you know all these people by two/three degrees, and we take it that I know (in a non-meeting internetty way) you, I know all of these people in three/four degrees. Awesome stuff.


----------



## Retsu (Dec 28, 2008)

Dezzuu said:


> Too bad Miley Cyrus/Hannah Montana sucks. :|


You're just jealous, faggot.


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 28, 2008)

everything opal said +1 degree


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Dec 28, 2008)

opaltiger said:


> For the purposes of keeping it interesting, let's define "know" as someone you have met (shaken hands with/exchanged words with/etc.) in person.


Have you all met Opal in person?


----------



## #1 bro (Dec 29, 2008)

Watershed has.


----------



## Eevee (Dec 29, 2008)

opaltiger said:


> For the purposes of keeping it interesting, let's define "know" as someone you have met (shaken hands with/exchanged words with/etc.) in person.


Man, then it's not very useful from any sort of practical standpoint.  I consider someone a degree away if, say, I could ask em a favor.  I'm pretty sure I'm closer to you than I am to the Senator of Hawaii I met briefly seven years ago.


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 29, 2008)

I can do me to Gordon Ramsay and Jamie Oliver in two (or three if you have to count yourself as a separation), both through my sister.

My sister once met Gordon Ramsay at a book signing or something, where he touched her face, so we're told. 

And for a short period, she worked at Jamie Oliver's Italian restaurant in Oxford, and whilst there presumably met the man himself. (Once my mum and I went to eat there and I saw him in the flesh, so it was very nearly one separation, except that we, y'know, didn't actually meet per se.)

And in case you're wondering, yes, my sister is a chef =D


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Dec 30, 2008)

Graham Russell
Ellen Prager

By 1
This one dude who runs a radio station around here; forgot his name

By 4
Hitler (and therefore by five, Stalin, Roosevelt, Churchill...)

Just found out that last one today. o_o


----------



## Ether's Bane (Dec 30, 2008)

Me to Alan Shearer in four steps.

Me
My uncle
Andy Penders (google him)
John Beresford (google him too)
Alan Shearer


----------



## Minnow (Dec 30, 2008)

Hmm... I might be able to do a few.

Well, first, I can get to Elvis in two steps. And so I guess anyone Elvis knew in three steps.

-I know, and am friends with, my friend's dad.
-My friend's dad met Elvis once.

Also, I'm pretty sure my Grandma told me something once about her father knowing Amelia Earhart personally. So that's three degrees:

-I know my Grandma.
-She knew her Father.
-My Great-Grandfather knew Amelia Earhart.

My Grandma also said something about someone in our family knowing several Harvard founders, but I don't know much about that. Also probably a lot of people in U.S. history because my family has been here forever. I think we came to the 'New World' with all the settlers back in the 17th century.

Aside from that, not that I know of.


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 30, 2008)

Danny Cavanagh
Daniel Gildenlow (and the rest of the PoS guys)
some others

in two


----------



## spaekle (Jan 1, 2009)

I know I have Bam Margera in like three or four, but who really cares about him any more? :( 

Also Jennifer Garner in one or two. She went to my old middle school and my current high school, and I had her favorite teacher.

Then again I probably have like everyone in the world through my Grandpa, because if my Grandpa doesn't know a person he _gets_ to know them.


----------



## Clover (Jan 1, 2009)

me
my school's principal
kristen stewart
robert pattinson

end thread


----------



## opaltiger (Jan 1, 2009)

problem

have you actually met your school's principal in person

also:

me
my sister's friend
alan rickman
robert pattinson


----------



## Music Dragon (Jan 1, 2009)

Nobel Prize winner Gao Xingjian in one (he bought me a big box of Lego bricks when I was a kid), and another Nobel Prize winner, Françoise Barré-Sinoussi, in two or three (I met her when she held an incredibly boring speech about AIDS monkeys at my school).


----------



## Tarvos (Jan 1, 2009)

opaltiger said:


> problem
> 
> have you actually met your school's principal in person
> 
> ...


Considering I have met you, that makes them seven degrees for me right?


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jan 3, 2009)

And I just found out I'm not that far from George W. Bush.

Me
Dad
Uncle (General in the Philippine Army)
President of the Philippines
Bush


----------

